# Question



## user217 (Oct 28, 2020)

I got a call from my target to confirm my orientation date and time and she said she was going to email me a confirmation but she never did. Should I call in the morning before I go in or just show up?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 28, 2020)

user217 said:


> I got a call from my target to confirm my orientation date and time and she said she was going to email me a confirmation but she never did. Should I call in the morning before I go in or just show up?


Call


----------



## user217 (Oct 28, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Call


It’s because she called today for tomorrow’s orientation. Do they usually send the email right away or in the mornings? I don’t want them to think wrong of me because I’m asking for the email.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Oct 28, 2020)

user217 said:


> It’s because she called today for tomorrow’s orientation. Do they usually send the email right away or in the mornings? I don’t want them to think wrong of me because I’m asking for the email.


Check your spam mail just in case it went there


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2020)

Show up put your foot forward.  If it’s not that day then no big deal at least they will know you mean business and want to work.


----------

